# James and the prayer of faith



## Davidius (Jul 5, 2007)

[bible] James 5:14-15[/bible]

Can these verses be used to show that miraculous gifts of the Spirit were on their way out as more of the New Testament was written down? If so, what would be the clearest way to use this verse to explain to a Charismatic the redemptive-historical function of signs and wonders?


----------



## Davidius (Jul 9, 2007)

*bump*


----------

